# Johnson 25hp stalls while at idle speed



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

just bought a used boat and motor. Has a 1982 Johnson 25hp outboard on it. Starts right up and runs great while throttling up and at full speed but when idling wants to stall all the time. Any ideas? I am running new premium fuel in tank with stabilizer. Thank you in advance.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

could have an air leak somewhere in the fuel delivery system.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Idle jet is clogged. Pull the carb, disassemble it, clean every passage, put it back together with new parts and she'll purr. An air leak causes bad high speed operation as the engine starves for fuel.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

Could be too rich or too lean idle mixture. Check plugs to see what the look like. Too rich will turn them black. Adjust idle mixture accordingly. If idle mixture doesn't fix pull carb and clean as previously posted. Also make sure idle is set correctly. Could just be too low


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

do all the above ,but add a can of sea foam, if its gunk in the carb,it,ll eat it out.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Should have mentioned I used Sea foam as well in the fresh tank. Sounds like the carb needs cleaned is the majority opinion Any suggestions on websites to order a rebuild kit? Thanks again for all of your opinions.


----------

